# ?for anyone?



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

aaron.terveen said:


> Has anyone had the system ever not recognize all 4 of them before as they were working before!
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ RS
> 
> ...


I am really geting ticked off now! Nothing from anyone!!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

If you replace the sensors in the wheels, you have to perform a TPMS relearn, so the system will recognize the new sensors (at least in the 2014's you do). I know some cars will automatically relearn them, but that isn't the case with the Cruze (2014). You have to go through the relearn proceedure and "tickle" (wake up) each sensor in order (DF, PF, PR, DR). I believe you can also do it by adding air to the tire after starting the relearn proceedure until the horn honks, indicating that sensor has been learned.


----------



## eagles121 (Jul 14, 2017)

Most dealers will relearn the sensors for free. At least the ones around here do.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

whoever put them on for you should have relearned them. I would go back and have them fix the issue


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

aaron.terveen said:


> I am really geting ticked off now! Nothing from anyone!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Really! First, speaking for me, I just saw this post and was trying to understand your question when I read your second post. :th_thumbsdownsm:

Remember, you catch more flies with honey, not vinegar...


Try restating your question a little clearer, you might get an answer, assuming someone else has had this issue or at least have seen it.

Good Luck


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

neile300c said:


> whoever put them on for you should have relearned them. I would go back and have them fix the issue


It's at the shop...3 of them it has been including a Chevrolet place! They just tried a new set of TPMS & it worked...IDK. I guess a 2015 has to be hooked up to a computer now...is that true? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Really! First, speaking for me, I just saw this post and was trying to understand your question when I read your second post. :th_thumbsdownsm:
> 
> Remember, you catch more flies with honey, not vinegar...
> 
> ...


I'm not ticked @ people here @ all! MORE like the people working on it! Sorry for the misunderstanding. [emoji29]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

& now this...just smile[emoji16]...or NOT!!![emoji34]









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

aaron.terveen said:


> & now this...just smile[emoji16]...or NOT!!![emoji34]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that’s screwed.

At least it’s patchable.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Well that’s screwed.
> 
> At least it’s patchable.


[emoji2][emoji28]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

How "oem" can they be if they are from China?
Was the website a legitimate site? 
Are you ticked off at the company who does not reply?


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

mikestony said:


> How "oem" can they be if they are from China?
> Was the website a legitimate site?
> Are you ticked off at the company who does not reply?


Yeah pretty much!






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Those China TPMS sensors never work. You'll be **** lucky to get your money back from the seller. Good luck.

I was ripped off on a set of them from an Ebay seller. Worked for a little over a month -- just long enough to get past the money-back guarantee.

I ended up buying two brand new sets of 315hz sensors on Amazon from S1autoparts, and both sets are still working well.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

thebac said:


> Those China TPMS sensors never work. You'll be **** lucky to get your money back from the seller. Good luck.
> 
> I was ripped off on a set of them from an Ebay seller. Worked for a little over a month -- just long enough to get past the money-back guarantee.
> 
> I ended up buying two brand new sets of 315hz sensors on Amazon from S1autoparts, and both sets are still working well.


He paid...phew!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

